# Good things CAN come in the mail!



## LukerB (4 Apr 2009)

Hello Everyone!
I come to you as one of the happiest people alive at the moment haha. Just under two weeks ago I sent test results to the RMO explaining that I no longer was allergic to any type of Bee Sting and that I do NOT require an Epi-Pen.
I was not expecting to hear anything for a long time as last time I waited 8 weeks for any information from them.
I JUST received a letter in the mail explaining that they are "pleased to inform me that medical limitations are no longer required for me and that I now meet the common enrolment medical standard required for the CF"
I am SO excited about this. As ridiculous as it sounds I actually started jumping around and almost knocked my girlfriend out of her chair haha.
It says at the bottom to contact my recruiting center though. I am going to go in on Monday to show them the letter. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what happens from here? Am I all set to get a job offer? They wouldn't by chance offer me a job in the Infantry when I go in on Monday would they? I'm just not sure how it works once I show them that I'm good to go.
Any help would be appreciated as usual!
Luke.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Apr 2009)

Well I doubt they'll give you an offer right then and there but you will be merit listed most likely. But congratulations man, I really hope it works out for me like it did for you. Again congrats and good luck with your offer.

Dylan


----------



## LukerB (5 Apr 2009)

True enough! Thank you Sir, I'm sure your time will come! I hope it's smoothe sailing for here to say the least. 
I'll update tomorrow once I've been down to the recruiters. I can't wait to start my career!! Woooo!!


----------



## psychedelics07 (5 Apr 2009)

hey the exact same thing happened to me too.  i went in the next day and was put on the merit list, and was contacted with a job offer a couple days later.

you might be waiting on the merit list until the next bmq starts after may, from what i've heard.

and i believe congrats is in order,  i remember exactly how it felt to get that 2nd letter.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Apr 2009)

rjr said:
			
		

> i remember exactly how it felt to get that 2nd letter.



No words could describe how I would feel if I got the second letter, I'd be the happiest person in the world.


----------



## LukerB (5 Apr 2009)

Yeah that's about the only thing I'm worried about at this point. I am so excited but i've heard all the rumours now about April BMQ being pretty much full up and they're not doing the next one until June because the BMOQ is in May.
Either way, I will be happy when I'm given the chance to do what I've been dreaming of doing for a long time now. A few more months won't kill me, but I can't say I'd rather wait even longer haha.
The sooner the better! I will update tomorrow once I've been to the recruiters.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

Hey rjr and LukerB,

Congratulations on passing the medical hurdles that you faced. it's only a start. You are showing the determination and desire to succeed, this will do you well in BMQ and your career. 

It's not only CF applicants who are caught in these medical issues. My 9er was tagged for medical release for very similar reasons you faced. She had to do the same steps you did, and she has already been in 17 years. Well, she's been cleared of her accommodation and we are happy as well.

As I posted earlier, you identified the challenge, your rose to the challenge and you took appropriate action to correct it. The benefits from this is not just a delay in a career, but the learning experience early on, preparing you for what you will need to do for the rest of your career.


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

Kratz, thank you for the refreshing words of encouragement. I really appreciate that, honestly.
I just got back from the CFRC here in Barrie and I have officially had my file passed onto a career counselor to be merit listed! I am so excited after a 5 month application process I have FINALLY reached this point. All there's left to do is wait for the phone call which I'm hoping comes very soon.
I will update once I hear anything.
All the best.


----------

